# Vegeta v.s Sasuke



## azngamer87 (Jan 25, 2008)

Who is the better secondary character?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2008)

Vegeta by a 100 fucking miles. Vegeta isn't even that great and i'd put him over sasuke. Shit i'd but SHIT over sasuke. That's just me though.


----------



## Jackal (Jan 25, 2008)

swing and a miss.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 25, 2008)

is this a serious question?  Vegeta no contest.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 25, 2008)

Sasuke, I never liked Vegeta all that much so, in my eyes  Sasuke is better.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 25, 2008)

Vegeta forever. Sasuke is nowhere near his level of awesomeness. Kishi, knowingly, modeled Sasuke after him because he was jealous of Toriyama 

Seriously, Vegeta reigns supreme.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 25, 2008)

Vegeta will naturally come out on top here, and it won’t even necessarily be because he’s more complex/deeper than Sasuke. It’ll be because of the crucial difference between them -- while they could both be called anti-heroes, Vegeta is more in the mould of the tough, take-no-shit type, the Wolverine or Solid Snake-esque character that has almost universal appeal. Sasuke, on the other hand, is much more melancholic and dark in a softer, more passive/vulnerable way, which (somewhat unfairly) earns him the label of ‘emo’. Out of the two choices the majority of people today generally like the former type of character in fiction far more. 

If this is a joke topic, then meh, disregard this.


----------



## Vongola (Jan 26, 2008)

This thread looks like a battledome from the title xD

But in how good the character is in general, most certainly vegeta.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 26, 2008)

I like Vegeta a lot but he was a loser. All the villains use to kick his ass, the fact that Gohan surpassed him after all the hard work he put in shows he's not really special. I'm sure a lot of people will choose Vegeta though...for the prince of all Sayians to be that weak it's a joke. Still a great character though but Sasuke does more in Naruto than Vegeta ever did in DBZ.


----------



## MdB (Jan 26, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I like Vegeta a lot but he was a loser. All the villains use to kick his ass, the fact that Gohan surpassed him after all the hard work he put in shows he's not really special. I'm sure a lot of people will choose Vegeta though...for the prince of all Sayians to be that weak it's a joke. Still a great character though but Sasuke does more in Naruto than Vegeta ever did in DBZ.



His characterization shit's on mister IM MOAR SPESHOL THAN YOO. Sasuke has been a joke ever since he was created.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Jan 26, 2008)

I llke Vegeta, he's my favourite DB character, but I didn't like what Toriyama did with him. I preffer Sasuke's story and he's got a much better fighting style. I also like the fact that kishi made him strong enough to be at Naruto's level.

So I preffer Sasuke more, even though he'll never surpass the badassness vegeta displayed in the Androids arc.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 26, 2008)

haha I'm going to incur the wrath of a lot of people when I say Sasuke aren't I xD


----------



## Yellow (Jan 26, 2008)

Who's Sasuke? 


Vegeta all the way!


----------



## The Sentry (Jan 26, 2008)

Vegeta cos Sasuke's the main character of Naruto


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2008)

Vegeta actually has more depth to him then that one-dimensional, pretty-boy douchebag known as Sasuke.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 26, 2008)

Vegeta >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 26, 2008)

Sasuke is emo pussy who cries about his clan being destroyed. Vegeta's entire race was destroyed and he didn't even blink. Vegeta is way cooler.


----------



## -18 (Jan 26, 2008)

Vegeta... But if it comes to main character and the option is Naruto or Goku, I'll choose Naruto... Anyway, i choose Vegeta because he's the most interesting rival of all time, he devoted his life after Freeza Saga just to surpass Goku, even he can't...


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 26, 2008)

Vegeta by far. More badass, better story, and just better overall.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> the fact that Gohan surpassed him after all the hard work he put in shows he's not really special.


Gohan surpassed all the heroes by the end, barring Vegeto. Does that mean Goku isnt anything special?


----------



## Bender (Jan 26, 2008)

Vegetas a lil a  bitch


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 27, 2008)

Vegeta: I'm the prince of the Saiyan!!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 27, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Vegetas a lil a  bitch



lol, always figured Sasuke was the bitch


----------



## Chabal (Jan 27, 2008)

Vegeta is far better.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jan 27, 2008)

As much as I love Sasuke and the Naruto series, I'd have to say that Vegeta (and the whole DB universe main characters) are stronger.

But they're both entirely different series. So it's hard to give a solid reason.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 27, 2008)

vegeta would eat sasuke for breakfast


----------



## Gary (Jan 27, 2008)

Leafy said:


> Vegeta >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke


 yeah but let me add alot of  these 
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Proxy (Jan 27, 2008)

Vegeta's high power level would dispell Sharingan genjutsu. Basic Vegeta would be more than enough.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2008)

Volcore said:


> Vegeta... But if it comes to main character and the option is Naruto or Goku, I'll choose Naruto... Anyway, i choose Vegeta because he's the most interesting rival of all time, he devoted his life after Freeza Saga just to surpass Goku, even he can't...



Oh god, how can you choose naruto over goku!? GOKU! The true good guy compared to annoying little shit. :amazed


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh god, how can you choose naruto over goku!? GOKU! The true good guy compared to annoying little shit. :amazed



I'll second that one


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I like Vegeta a lot but he was a loser. All the villains use to kick his ass, the fact that Gohan surpassed him after all the hard work he put in shows he's not really special. I'm sure a lot of people will choose Vegeta though...for the prince of all Sayians to be that weak it's a joke. Still a great character though but Sasuke does more in Naruto than Vegeta ever did in DBZ.



What's you obsession with being special? Goku was nothing special(low class runt) and look what happened. Vegeta ended up being the third strongest hero in the series and part of the strongest character. He surpassed Goku countless times(power wise) and was a good rival until the end.


With that said:
Piccolo > Vegeta > Sasuke


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2008)

Which Piccolo > Vegeta? Ma Junior or Piccolo Daimou? Though anime filler Vegeta was hilarious, beating up and torturing Gohan in front of Goku was pretty awesome.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 27, 2008)

I could both Piccolo's as one person. I include Kami too.


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jan 27, 2008)

Vegeta fu--ing wipes the FLOOR with Sasuke. He is just crap compared to the PRince of all Saiytans


----------



## Mori` (Jan 27, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Vegeta's high power level would dispell Sharingan genjutsu. Basic Vegeta would be more than enough.



I don't think this is a power level conversation...rather a discussion of who you prefer as a secondary character.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 27, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> What's you obsession with being special? Goku was nothing special(low class runt) and look what happened. Vegeta ended up being the third strongest hero in the series and part of the strongest character. He surpassed Goku countless times(power wise) and was a good rival until the end.
> 
> 
> With that said:
> Piccolo > Vegeta > Sasuke



That low class runt had more potential than the "Prince of all sayians" That low class runt became the one of first sayian in history to become Super Saiyan. Trust me my friend Goku is special, If this was a Goku vs Sasuke thread Goku would win any and every day of the week, Goku is far and away one of the best characters in manga history. Vegeta for all his training lacked what it takes to become truly great and powerful as his rival, he was always in Goku's shadow, the same can't be said of Sasuke.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 27, 2008)

Vegeta lacked hatred.


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Jan 27, 2008)

definatley vegeta. when i first saw him, he won me over, and i was actually wanting him to beat goku again.  and sasuke is just bland and flavorless compared to him.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jan 27, 2008)

Sasuke's hairstyle is also a joke compare to Vegeta.


----------



## Bender (Jan 27, 2008)

Piccolo owns both of them


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> That low class runt had more potential than the "Prince of all sayians" That low class runt became the one of first sayian in history to become Super Saiyan. Trust me my friend Goku is special, If this was a Goku vs Sasuke thread Goku would win any and every day of the week, Goku is far and away one of the best characters in manga history. Vegeta for all his training lacked what it takes to become truly great and powerful as his rival, he was always in Goku's shadow, the same can't be said of Sasuke.



And yet Goku was still shit compared to Gohan. You also forget that Vegeta(chronologically) was the second Super Saiyan in thousands of years and was stronger than Goku until he hit up that Room of Space and Time.

Vegeta was as strong as, if not stronger than Goku during: The Frieza Saga, The Android/Cell Saga, and the Start of the Buu saga.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 27, 2008)

we all know that sasugay couldn't last 2 minutes in a fight with Vegeta


----------



## Prowler (Jan 27, 2008)

*Vegeta, but in story Sasuke. *


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 27, 2008)

sasugay might use the powers of the reach around to defeat Vegeta,lol


----------



## Kenny Florian (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't even like Vegeta but Sasuke is just .

If Sasuke ever becomes a villain I will compare them again. Vegeta was a quality villain but he was a meh anti-hero.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 27, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> And yet Goku was still shit compared to Gohan. You also forget that Vegeta(chronologically) was the second Super Saiyan in thousands of years and was stronger than Goku until he hit up that Room of Space and Time.
> 
> Vegeta was as strong as, if not stronger than Goku during: The Frieza Saga, The Android/Cell Saga, and the Start of the Buu saga.



Gohan being half human and half sayian give him the potential to become stronger i.e Goten and Trunks. Both reach that heigh at a young age. There's nothing much in that.

The Frieza Saga - Re-watch that sega please. Goku was far and away the stronger of the two through that...

The Android Saga - Doubtful since during his fight with the androids the virus  affected him during battle, there's a chance Vegeta might have been stronger but i doubt it very much.

Cell Saga - Vegeta went to train in the The Hyperbolic Time Chamber twice and still wasn't able to surpass Goku

Buu saga - Hell no, During their fight in during their super sayian 2 transformation they were even (because he allowed Bibidi to give him more power) but after going to the other world he learnt that Goku is able to become Super Saiyan 3.

Goku is better than Vegeta in every possible way.


----------



## Fang (Jan 27, 2008)

Your points are utterly worthless. Stop trying to downplay Vegeta from power-scaling off of Gohan, to attempt to redeem such an utterly personality-lacking, bishonen piece of shit like Sasuke.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 27, 2008)

Vegeta would never have the guts to do what Sasuke did.


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2008)

where is the poll?

vegeta all the way


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Gohan being half human and half sayian give him the potential to become stronger i.e Goten and Trunks. Both reach that heigh at a young age. There's nothing much in that.


Actually Gohan was just a pimp. He was always intended to be the strongest. Goten and Trunks were nothign compared to him(or any of the other main saiyans)



> The Frieza Saga - Re-watch that sega please. Goku was far and away the stronger of the two through that...


Official power levels have Vegeta being stronger than Goku without Kai-Ken.



> The Android Saga - Doubtful since during his fight with the androids the virus  affected him during battle, there's a chance Vegeta might have been stronger but i doubt it very much.


Goku wasn't effected by the virus at the start of the fight and was stillhaving trouble. Vegeta sonned the fat android in seconds. 



> Cell Saga - Vegeta went to train in the The Hyperbolic Time Chamber twice and still wasn't able to surpass Goku


He surpassed Goku after he went in the first time, he also could have gone into that big bulky form and still been stronger but it was useless.




> Buu saga - Hell no, During their fight in during their super sayian 2 transformation they were even (because he allowed Bibidi to give him more power) but after going to the other world he learnt that Goku is able to become Super Saiyan 3.


Learnt is not a word, it's learned.

And yes Goku vs Vegeta is the start of the Buu saga, their SSJ2 forms were even.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Actually Gohan was just a pimp. He was always intended to be the strongest. Goten and Trunks were nothign compared to him(or any of the other main saiyans)



I think Goten and trunks could have gotten a lot stronger than Gohan if were to show enough commitment. 



> Official power levels have Vegeta being stronger than Goku without Kai-Ken.



So? It's still his power. Kaioken or not he was still stronger.



> Goku wasn't effected by the virus at the start of the fight and was stillhaving trouble. Vegeta sonned the fat android in seconds.



I'll give you that.  "I am the greatest of all sayians once again" Classic stuff.




> He surpassed Goku after he went in the first time, he also could have gone into that big bulky form and still been stronger but it was useless.



Well of course he would have, he went into the time chamber first while Goku was recovering it still doesn't change the fact that even when training in the the Hyperbolic Time Chambe twice he still was unable to reach Goku's power...




> Volume 16
> Ultra Vegeta - 62,000,000
> Ultra Trunks - 60,000,000
> 
> ...






> Learnt is not a word, it's learned.


nothign is also not a word.




> And yes Goku vs Vegeta is the start of the Buu saga, their SSJ2 forms were even.



Indeed they were even, though Goku could transform into Super Saiyan 3 if he wanted to.


----------



## tictactoc (Jan 28, 2008)

Guys Goku>>>>>>>>>>>>Vegeta in the Buu saga. Goku held back during their fight, because he didn't want to hurt Vegeta's feelings -__-.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jan 28, 2008)

comparing DBZ and Naruto's powerscaling is unfair ... 

That way, Vegeta will curbstomp sasuke to oblivion. 

Vegeta was awesome as a villain i agree. He wasnt that great when he teamed up with Goku IMO. He didnt do enough ....
Sasuke, storywise has better development. But sasuke's character is fail because he has taken all the focus away from other characters.


----------



## Yoburi (Jan 28, 2008)

Sasuke wins because Vegeta is alwasy the underdog Goku just make him look like a noob damn his not even a rival but Naruto vs. Sasuke i like they are true rivals.


----------



## Zephos (Jan 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Volume 16
> Ultra Vegeta - 62,000,000
> Ultra Trunks - 60,000,000
> 
> ...



Congrats on using made up power levels dude.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 28, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Congrats on using made up power levels dude.



eMessenger

Since i can't find the official ones it's the best i can do.


----------



## Boromir (Jan 28, 2008)

Vegeta because he's a god amongst Saiyans.


----------



## Batman (Jan 28, 2008)

Sasuke, easy. Vegeta's not that badass. Sasuke, on the other hand, can wear lavender and still look like a bad ass mofo.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2008)

Sasuke, he plays a greater part in his relative series, more relevance. 

Vegeta also got his ass kicked by a woman.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 28, 2008)

I personally like Sasuke more than Vegeta but that is just me. Had this been Sasuke vs. Piccolo it would be harder for me to choose.


----------



## raibbhani (Jan 28, 2008)

Vegeta. He was a true rival, a friend, a great enemy and father. Even though most of the time he is an asshole.


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> eMessenger
> 
> Since i can't find the official ones it's the best i can do.



Far too bad that's utterly non-canon.


----------



## dark0samurai (Feb 8, 2008)

vegeta ftw, sorry


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 8, 2008)

Vegeta. 

Sasuke is sucking the quality out of Naruto.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

vegeta takes the win... ssj2 and final flash = uber awesomeness


----------



## biar (Aug 9, 2010)

Vegeta, he was great in the Frieza saga. But kinda sucked in the cell Saga and Buu Saga.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know if secondary character is the term to describe these guys. Sasuke is practically the co-main character in the series. 

Anyway, I like Vegeta far more. Sasuke's personality isn't really interesting, though Sasuke does have a cool fighting style and his background story is pretty nice. Vegeta just looks cooler, has a more bad ass personality, was one of the head stars in a much superior series which made watching him develop a more enjoyable experience.

But the coolest characters from both series are Tien and Hidan.  It takes true taste to appreciate those men.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 10, 2010)

Everyone who said Sasuke is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Frostman (Aug 10, 2010)

The shit that comes out of Vageta's mouth. Its sooo priceless.

"What a pity, fresh out of the factory, no warranty and your already broken"

When was the last time Sasuke said something cool.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 10, 2010)

Vegeta is a credit to his race. The uchiha will never be cool again.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 10, 2010)

>implying they actually were


----------



## Blinky (Aug 10, 2010)

Vegeta . Although I never really cared for him much . I liked Piccolo much more .


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 10, 2010)

Vegeta is the best character from a better manga, so yes, Vegeta >>>>>>>>> the sauce


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 10, 2010)

lol Necro. Anyway Vegeta by far for me:

*Saiyan Saga*: He was ruthless, powerful, kept going no matter what he was hit with and was arrogant. Just watching him kill Nappa because he was weak according to him showed us how blood thirsty and ruthless Saiyans could be. 

*Namek/Frieza*: He was'nt the main antagonist here but he did give trouble to everyone uptill Frieza, Vegeta showed tactics in this arc and when he shed those manly tears after realising how hopeless it was to beat Frieza and take revenge on the death of his family was really emotional for me. 

*Cell/android*: Vegeta was here just fighting to get a rematch for Goku and prove his superiority. We meet Trunks who is Vegeta's son from a future timeline. Sasuke has'nt even gotten laid. Vegeta is just pure badass early on. "So do androids feel pain?", just watching him come out and stomp the giant fatso then big bang his ass was win, I had always wanted Vegeta to go SSJ and this was a dream come true back then. Even Piccolo was impressed by Vegeta's tactic with Gero. Watching him stomp Cell was also good. Unfortunately his flaws as a character showed here as well, he lived so much for battle and worthy opponents that it could be used against him. Final flash was cool and possibly the most awesome move in the manga IMO. You also see he cared for Trunks near the end. He also helped Gohan a bit. Vegeta was a proud, honorable and arrogant warrior with an attitude problem but written properly.

*Buu Saga*: Here Vegeta is happily living with Bulma, here he gets the most development. He's happy but he hates it because he feels he's a shadown of his former self, he is'nt bad but he sees it as a weakness. He allows himself to be taken over by Babidi so he could finally have the rematch with Goku we wanted to see. Goku was stronger than him so he needed the boost. Watching him break out of the hold with his speech about Pride was manly. His most noteable moment was when he knocked out Goku to fight Buu himself, he realised he could'nt win so to protect his family and for the first time fight for Earth blew himself up in hopes of taking out Buu, very emotional. The fusion moment was a dream team moment as well. He finally admitted Goku was better but he still fought to beat Buu, he even gave the idea for the Spirit Bomb and took a beating to stall for Goku. 

Vegeta also has better character design and his english voice actor if we allow anime versions was Chris Sabat. Chris Sabat>Yuri Lowenthal(spelling?).


----------



## MissingShinobi (Aug 10, 2010)

The way you worded it sounds like you're asking which one is better in the role of a secondary character... which would without a doubt be Vegeta. He does his job all too well. He constantly makes Goku look great, was always stuck being his second, and even in the end he was never quite his equal. Whenever he tried to close the gap or thought he did Goku just created a new one. It's almost the exact opposite of Sasuke's relationship with Naruto.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 10, 2010)

I like both characters but I like Sasuke more. I kinf of got into DB quite late so that could be the main reason. Their quite different character...at least i see them differently.


----------



## Cash (Aug 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]yrHZstEVWLc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 10, 2010)

What a thread :33

Seriously Sasuke in the DB world would have problems even against Puar, a simple shapeshifting into Itachi and the Sauce will start hyperventilating


----------



## Blade (Aug 10, 2010)

necro thread


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 10, 2010)

Posting in joke thread.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 10, 2010)

Vegeta of course, Sasuke doesn't deserve to be in the same universe as Vegeta.


----------



## Proxy (Aug 11, 2010)

*NECROOOOOOO*

Sasuke should never be mentioned in the same breath as Vegeta.


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 13, 2010)

If he had similar design (and character to match it) then maybe he'd stood a chance. 

Otherwise Vegeta is much better character.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Aug 13, 2010)

Vegeta no contest.

He's a better character and isn't emo like Sasuke, plus there's the fact that he's not a bishonen.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 13, 2010)

Epic Necro.

The answer is:



Proxy said:


> Sasuke should never be mentioned in the same breath as Vegeta.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 13, 2010)

Vegeta is OVER 9000!

Sasuke isn't even over 9


----------



## Rene (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd put Matou Shinji over Sasuke.

Matou, fucking, Shinji.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

Most definitely Vegeta all the way.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 14, 2010)

I like how the necro post got deleted, yet people are still posting


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

Vegeta, at least he _can_ be a badass.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 15, 2010)

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 15, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> If he had similar design (and character to match it) then maybe he'd stood a chance.
> 
> Otherwise Vegeta is much better character.



Now that's fucking badass


----------



## x_danny_x (Aug 16, 2010)

vegeta all the way,   the sauce has nothing on sasuke as a character and depth.

one thing though is that Toriyama treated vegeta so poorly,  he literally became the series bitch,  when a new villain showed up in the series or in the movies,  vegeta just gets beaten up badly.

i wish kishi would of been writing vegeta instead of Toriyama,   he would not of become the series bitch at least and would of won the majority of his battles at least like naruto and sasuke.   and certainly not lose to a girl in such a brutal fashion.


----------



## Gain (Aug 16, 2010)

Sasuke,    easily


----------



## p-lou (Aug 16, 2010)

mos def dawg


----------

